# jacobs chuck vs bottle stopper mandrel.



## jeffski1 (Nov 29, 2008)

Which would be better for turning a bottle stopper,a bolt with the head cut off and mounted in my jacobs chuck or an actual bottle stopper mandrel which would be self tapping after drilling?...I also thought mounting a bolt through a face plate…I would have to purchase a tap for the cut off bolt method..Would I have run out with the jacobs chuck method?...Wondering what other LJ's have done?...Thx…


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Have no idea, will find some help here.

http://nilesbottlestoppers.com/index.html


----------



## coachmancuso (Feb 10, 2013)

I drill a hole and then tap that hole to put it on the lathe. Works fine!


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

You shouldn't have any more run out with the chuck method than with a dedicated mandrel. You will have more options down the road in terms of what the chuck can be used for if you're now having to purchase one or the other.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Jeff-If bottle-stoppers are all intend to use it for, then the Jacobs chuck/bolt config would be more than satisfactory.

If you wan to do other stuff (like pendants) in addition to bottle-stoppers, then the $85 Off-Center Jig that Ruth Niles sells is a really handy option.


----------



## jeffski1 (Nov 29, 2008)

Thanks everyone…I like the idea of using a cut off bolt ect,I have not decided yet…Gerry I'm not familiar with Off Center turning…I have considered ordering a bottle stopper mandrel/kit from Ruth Niles though-she gets great reviews on her products…I'm trying to advance my turning skills with other projects other then pens so I thought bottle stoppers would be a good start…thx again…


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Jeff-If you want to know a little more about off-center turning with the jig Ruth sells, check out Allen Tyler's latest video …


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Ruth also sells A & B mandrels and shows how to turnusing them at her web site. (see Turn a Stopper) 
Prices, kitchen grade stainless steel, made in USA, and lifetime guarantee and variety of stoppers whether need a mandrel or not depends upon style of stopper making.

http://nilesbottlestoppers.com/stoppers.html

Ruth's 306 or 304 style stoppers look the same as Aanraku style stopper shown on E-bay link. Cannot see why even need a mandrel, what am I missing?


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

My only experience with bottle stoppers goes back before stainless steel hit the market. Turned a bunch of cork style stoppers.

Bought just couple packs of cork, had my own dowels, but soon decided dowels not really needed if turn whole thing from one piece of wood.

I hated them, gave all but two to my little brother. Cork being the problem.

If decided to turn some stoppers today would only use stainless steel from a reputable vendor.


----------



## mpax356 (Jul 30, 2011)

The only issue with a jacobs chuck is making sure it is secure with a drawbar. You don't want the chuck working loose and either damaging your spindle or hurting you. If you have a Jacobs chuck that is not threaded, I would be reluctant to use it except in the tailstock for drilling holes.


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

I have turned bottlestoppers both with a dedicated mandrel and a home-made set-up in a jacobs chuck…It is easier and safer with the dedicated mandrel and I don't think they were much money.

Just a little tip that I had passed on to me to make life a little easier. If you use acrylic for bottle stoppers, mount a bolt in the end of a 1 1/2 or 2 inch dowel deep enough so you can screw the sanded bottle stopper onto it so it bottoms out. It looks a lttle like a short cane with a fancy end…..then use that to hold it to buff it. Buffing gives you a great finish much quicker then Micro Mesh and it is much easier to get in the nooks and cranny's.
Thanks
Mike


----------



## jeffski1 (Nov 29, 2008)

Thx everyone for your comments and suggestions…Today I ordered a bottle stopper kit from Ruth Niles…I like the idea of having a mandrel that will cut threads as you place your work piece on the lathe…thx again…


----------



## Jokker78 (Oct 2, 2013)

Jeff do you have a link of what you bought ?


----------



## jeffski1 (Nov 29, 2008)

Jokker78…the link is in Wildwood's post…


----------

